# Verkaufe 16 PS2 Spiele, alle wie neu!



## Railfurz (13. November 2009)

Habe 16 Spiele für die PS2 im Angebot:
 - ESPN Basektball 2k5
 - Contra Shattered Soldier
 - Dragon Quest VIII
 - Gran Turismo 4
 - Tekken 5
 - Project Snowblind
 - Fight Night Round 2
 - Final Fantasy XII
 - Final Fantasy X
 - Virtua Fighter 4 Evolution
 - Burnout Revenge
 - Pro Evolution Soccer 4
 - Rogue Galaxy
 - Dark Chronicle (Dark Cloud 2)
 - Prince of Persia Sands of Time
 - God of War
 Alle Spiele sind in 1A Zustand, wie neu!
 Bei Interesse melde Dich einfach unter sascha.meyer@netcologne.de
 Gruß


----------



## Railfurz (14. November 2009)

Dark Chronicle ist weg, der Rest kann noch verkauft werden ...


----------

